# Hello-My little boy has just been diagnosed



## hkk1970 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, my nearly 3 year old has just been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes . I am getting used to it now but it has been a huge shock. He has not been poorly but was constantly asking for a drink and weeing huge amounts , within an hour of seeing the doctor we were in hospital, his count was 41 !!  Taking time to get his levels right, we are only in week 2. I am pleased I have found this forum for support..


----------



## delb t (Jan 27, 2012)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi, my nearly 3 year old has just been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes . I am getting used to it now but it has been a huge shock. He has not been poorly but was constantly asking for a drink and weeing huge amounts , within an hour of seeing the doctor we were in hospital, his count was 41 !!  Taking time to get his levels right, we are only in week 2. I am pleased I have found this forum for support..



hi and hugs from one parent to another-we are a couple of months in -teenager 15- I have asked lots of questions on here -as I knew so little -but everyone is so supportive


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,hkk, welcome to the forum  I'm very sorry to hear about your little boy's diagnosis, it must have been an awful shock. I'm glad you have found us though, as there are lots of parents and people who have grown up with diabetes who will all do their best to help answer your questions and support you as you learn all about it.

Firstly, if you haven't already seen it, I'd recommend reading Adrienne's Guide for parents of newly-diagnosed children. Also, look in our Useful links thread, in particular at the JDRF links. Finally, I would highly recommend getting a copy of the indispensable  Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - a very comprehensive and accessible guide to Type 1 and the things you may encounter.

Please feel free to ask any questions - nothing is considered 'silly', so if it is bothering you, then please fire away!

What insulin regime is he on?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi hkk1970,

Welcome to the forum  

I'm not a parent on here but i do know the response & help you'll get here is fantastic, you've joined the best place! Good luck with getting lots of help with your little boy  

_Gill _


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello and welcome from another mum  Sorry you have to be here though It has been a good source of support for me.

 It is particularly hard in those initial weeks, I remember information overload, the shock, adjusting to a different way of doing things, and having to learn to be super organised.

BGs were all over the place too but that soon settled. Look forward to seeing you posting. Hope you all ok, tc


----------



## ypauly (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Medusa (Jan 27, 2012)

hi and welcome, glad you found the site as it is good for support


----------



## NatashaA (Jan 27, 2012)

My 6 year was dx in Oct 2011. 

Just thought I ask how you are?  

Great place for support, to vent anger and generally sound off.  It's been a fantastic place to find people who really understand what you are going through.  I'm so glad I found it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2012)

You are indeed welcome, though I hate to have to say it to you.  It's so inadequate.

But the mums and dads on here are really great and give each other fantastic support.

And of course us 'also rans' try and help whenever we can too.

{{{Hugs}}} to all of you.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome, and sorry that you too have had to join this elusive club.  As everyone has said, please come on here any time you have a question, feel low or just want a chat.  The support is wonderful.  It will help keep you sane in the early weeks and months.  What did people do before the internet???  I should imagine it was a very lonely world out there.

Hope everything's going ok.  Hang on in there, it will get easier to deal with over time.  Just keep talking!

Tina


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi hkk 1970 Well done for finding site. Some words of encouragement from someone who was also diagnosed at 3.  Now 48 i feel as though i have been, seen & done it & not let anything stop me doing what i wanted to do !     Keep testing,dont miss appointments & good luck.  It will get better but hard work at times. Give him a hug from lots of people on this site !


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, and welcome 
As everyone has said, you've found a fantastic site, with loads of very supportive people. My wee one was 5 when dx in September last year, and with advice and support from the fantastic bods on here I feel like an "old hand".
No question is silly (and i've asked a few)
Once again, a big welcome


----------

